# 12v lighter plug problem



## Evan_Murphy (May 2, 2014)

Bought a mitzi that has a 12v lighter plug in the console. It is pushing too much power. It has blown two phone chargers, first one I thought must have been broken and I tried another one. I'm pretty limited in my electronic wiring knowledge. But from my understanding if too muh power was coming through shouldn't it have blown the fuse?

Any ideas on how to diagnose/repair the problem myself?

Thanks,


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Put a new one in.


----------



## Evan_Murphy (May 2, 2014)

That makes perfect sense. I really thought I would have to trouble shoot it. But I just ordered a whole marine lighter kit for $9.95 on Amazon. Thanks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for the short response, i was pretty busy earlier.
the reason its blowing chargers is its shorted out inside.
btw alot of cell phone chargers come apart and you can just put a new fuse in it.


----------



## Evan_Murphy (May 2, 2014)

So you don't think I need to rewire it? Just change the actual plug part? I'll look at those chargers too. Thanks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its as simple of a circuit as it gets. A ground going to the battery , or ground strip and a positive with a fuse, which should be blowing
Is the fuse in an in line holder or part of a fuse block?


----------



## Evan_Murphy (May 2, 2014)

It is part of a fuse block.


----------

